# Calender gir l/ catalog photos



## Evel Knievel (Mar 28, 2004)

We have all taken them. Lets see what you got.


----------



## Evel Knievel (Mar 28, 2004)

Another


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

Basking like a lizard in the warm Texas sun...


----------



## Judd97 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## 11 Bravo (Mar 12, 2004)

.......


----------



## 11 Bravo (Mar 12, 2004)

..........


----------



## Rex_Skidmore (Mar 5, 2006)




----------



## Feel the flow (Dec 23, 2006)




----------



## outdoornut (Aug 13, 2005)

*Sexy or Dirty*

Sometimes she just like to be _*Sexy*_......










Other times she just likes to get *Dirty !*










ODN


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

kool aid.

fc


----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

*I won't post all the good ones, just some...*

You can goto the photo sets I have via my linkset in the signature portion at the bottom of all my posts. 





































*All Rights Reserved, please contact photographer for usage permission.


----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

*All Rights Reserved, please contact photographer for usage permission.


----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

Here's the rest of the 2006 Handmade Bicycle Show P0rn... *Click Here.*










*This one's one of everyones favorites, kinda has a Tele-tubby feel about it! :thumbsup:









*This one's my personal fave so far...









*A sad day in paradise...



























.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

here................it's a sledgehammer


----------



## FloridaFish (Mar 29, 2004)

I took this one and a second later the branch bracing the bike broke.........almost lost her.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

By the bay...


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)




----------



## anthonys (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm going to assume that this thread is getting at pictures of our own steeds, that we have taken, posed in some sort of licentious manner.


----------



## RCC (Mar 28, 2005)

my bike likes to pose dirty.


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

I need a better camera (and eye).


----------



## Unwritten (Oct 6, 2006)




----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Another one, this time dirty.


----------



## jd3 (Nov 17, 2005)

You allways have to pose them when they are new.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

*wow*

that is one nice looking hardtail! :thumbsup:



jd3 said:


> You allways have to pose them when they are new.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

*her and fatass--and what we saw.*

Camp Timberline, Oahu, Hawaii. 27 Oct 2005.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

nice shots everyone.


----------



## kramonut (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

Hey anthonys! How did you get the shadows behind the photos in your post!?!


----------



## northparkrider (Sep 26, 2005)

The "bike room" in the cabin we rented for our lake tahoe trip.


----------



## CPATCRASH (Mar 9, 2004)

*Ok.*

This is all I have.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

I think this thread has evolved into gratuitous bike shots.


----------



## finger51 (Jul 21, 2006)

a couple of first ride shots


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

lidarman said:


> I think this thread has evolved into gratuitous bike shots.


is that winter road salt your bike is covered in, or is it dirt from trails?


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

rkj__ said:


> is that winter road salt your bike is covered in, or is it dirt from trails?


Mostly dirt that is stuck on from coffee stains. I ride with my dogs in the morning and usually have a coffe cup in the cage that splashes a lot.


----------



## RWGreen (Dec 5, 2004)

an oldie


----------



## hizzity (Mar 2, 2006)

a couple of my favs

sorry B i know you don't like your mug on the net, but it is just such a sweet pic


----------



## Call_me_Clyde (Oct 27, 2004)

*Here's one*

My Leader 626 before I tore it down to the frame.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

Old Bike:










New Bike:


----------



## Mac Attack II (Dec 17, 2006)

This was the first ride in the snow with my new truth frame.


----------



## anthonys (Jan 22, 2004)

thebigred67 said:


> Hey anthonys! How did you get the shadows behind the photos in your post!?!


Its a layering technique in Photoshop. Basically you create a white canvas underneath the photo and then drop a shadow thereon.


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

Rex - thank you! _click_ Thank you again! _click_ Thank you again! _click_ Thank you again!  

Francis - I hate you x2. Newest inductee to my "People I hate (because i'm jealous) List". :thumbsup:

Rich - coffee stains ..... on your BIKE?!?!??!??! Aw, man, that's just so ..... no! You are the FIRST person I know who needs to mount a fender on the _top_ of their downtube. (see? No Smiley for you!)

Ummm, no pic(s) from me because i'm sick and tired of all the pics I have of my bikes that have the neighbour's house wall as a backdrop. :nono:


----------



## Cisco43 (Jan 3, 2006)

*Heres mine....*

Orange Yeti Love....


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

A Slingshot! That's only the second I've ever seen. I'd love it if you could PM me with your impressions on riding that bike.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Couple of mine


----------



## mattbikeboy (Jun 8, 2004)

Some of mine from the last few years.

mbb
​


----------



## santacruzer (Nov 30, 2004)

I'll play, I took these yesterday


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Summer










Winter


----------



## icegeek (Feb 16, 2004)

just one










d


----------



## sam-eye-am (Jun 30, 2004)

*Here's mine*

...one of the last few pics before sadly cracking the frame...but a new one is on the way thanks to the greast customer service at Ventana...and she will be much hotter...coming to me in black.....


----------



## ryancycle (Mar 5, 2004)

jd3 said:


> You allways have to pose them when they are new.


love those big cheese grips. I have blue ones.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

Calender girls...


----------



## mtbjc280 (Jul 22, 2006)

Before and after. What you do with three feet of snow and a can of stripper.


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

Thanks anthonys!


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*isnt that the bike you snapped in 2*



mattbikeboy said:


> Some of mine from the last few years.
> 
> mbb
> ​


the green..one


----------



## mattbikeboy (Jun 8, 2004)

jrm said:


> the green..one


Yep, I guess I need to not ride so hard.  It's sad but on my ride yesterday I blew the Noleen shock on my Profloater. I think I was trying too hard to keep up with my buddies on Blur LTs. That one and half inch of travel just doesn't cut it anymore. 

mbb


----------



## pinkheadedbug (Aug 16, 2006)

This one is "January"


----------



## pinkheadedbug (Aug 16, 2006)

And here's Miss February...


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

scorpionwoman said:


> A Slingshot! That's only the second I've ever seen. I'd love it if you could PM me with your impressions on riding that bike.


There are a few people on the Vintage board that have them, check around there for info.


----------



## imjps (Dec 22, 2003)

hmmm Tahoe


----------



## abmtnbkr (Sep 26, 2005)

Loving the pic davec113. Great potential to be my wallpaper for the week.


----------



## pahearn (Feb 17, 2006)

*Yeah baby.*









Not MTB content but really, who the hell cares.

-pete


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

In the forest....


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Got Crocs?


----------



## Sourdough (Oct 14, 2005)

*Saturday on the Iditarod Trail*

:thumbsup:


----------



## chad1433 (Apr 5, 2004)

*my attempt at artistic*

Riding at Winter Park


----------



## Onie (Sep 15, 2005)

Co0L! That Ritchey stem's form factor looks closely like my Syntace F99! :cornut:


----------



## titusbro (Oct 15, 2004)

I've always liked this shot...


----------



## Reedly (May 3, 2005)




----------



## aliensporebomb (Feb 2, 2004)




----------



## finger51 (Jul 21, 2006)

>


Please tell me you didn't drive around town like that. Please?


----------



## The Tic (Aug 3, 2005)

*Beware the Jellies !*

A little graffiti art as well


----------



## Reedly (May 3, 2005)

finger51 said:


> Please tell me you didn't drive around town like that. Please?


Haha!! The day it was delivered to the bike shop I went and picked it up, drove it home like that!! Which, is only slightly different than driving around town, but since I was coming from a Trek 6500, that was one extremely exciting day!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

Some truly amazing bike photos in here!! Also, some very nice looking bikes.

Thought I'd add one of mine and hubby's


----------



## Rex_Skidmore (Mar 5, 2006)

*I thought this thread was about calendar girls*









.
.


----------



## Rex_Skidmore (Mar 5, 2006)

*OK, I'll quit foolin' around*









*On the way over to that radio antenna in the distance (straight above the cranks).
*









*World-Famous Silicon Valley from the South.*









*World-Famous Silicon Valley from the West, overlooking Stanford Univ.*









*Here's a cliff that you must respect. There's no barrier to falling into the forest from the plain.*
.
.
.


----------



## merlin (Jan 20, 2004)

here U GO


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

Rex_Skidmore said:


> *On the way over to that radio antenna in the distance (straight above the cranks).
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Nooooooo!!!!* :madman:

Ah, dammit, we lost him.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

I had to do another since it's getting warm and wet out! yummmy. Gotta use protection.


----------



## Rex_Skidmore (Mar 5, 2006)

*Back by popular demand*

.
.








*Niner model from this site - Interbike page.*
.
.








*New Orleans 2004, near the aquarium, trade center, and the river. Coaster brake only. *
.
.


----------



## donboyfisher (Jul 20, 2004)

OK - Here we go:


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Here's a nice one from yesterday


----------



## Trigger (Mar 14, 2005)

My Jamis Dakar XC pointing down the Lewis River Trail in WA.










Bikes between trails, Oakley Corners State Forest, Southern Tier NY.


----------



## SlowSSer (Dec 19, 2003)

waldo lake, oregon last october.


----------



## Hecklerboy (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## miSSionary (Jun 29, 2005)

*Flock O' Sheep...*

...Great pics by jasonb...:thumbsup:


----------



## Meat Foot (Jan 14, 2004)

My red head likes long, hard rides on singletrack, warm summer evenings in the hills, and romantic meals composed of clif bars, bananas, and single malt scotch decanted from a Surly flask.  

I snapped a couple photos of another gal's gal in the snow too! Before, and after careful extraction at Spring 2006 Barbie Camp.

Sorry for the lack of centerfold material


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

Rex_Skidmore said:


> .
> .
> 
> 
> ...


Let's see, a 19er with a 29er  and two-20 twins. :eekster: THAT is one strange bike! :eekster:

Glad I could help you "ring up" the _post count_ in an appropriate manner. :devil:

The red Heckler - very calendar worthy! :thumbsup:


----------



## indyfab25 (Feb 10, 2004)

*Pretty self explanatory...*

......


----------



## CTXSV (Nov 5, 2005)

*Up at dawn...*

...and ready for a ride.


----------



## michigantammy (Jan 14, 2004)

*Here are 3 of mine...*



Evel Knievel said:


> We have all taken them. Lets see what you got


Epic -Then...









Now - After sitting for months...










Paratrooper..my favorite folding bike










Last - My first mt bike -Then...










Now - Seat got stlolen, tires flat, chain needs some care... I hardly can wait for the spring to come to get all my bikes fixed.










Well, that's about it. I don't have fancy bikes nor famous biking places as you all here have, so I can't share much of "bikes on the road".

Happy Trails!


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

Hey, girl. For some reason your photos didn't come out. (Or is it just me?)


----------



## michigantammy (Jan 14, 2004)

*Sorry*



scorpionwoman said:


> Hey, girl. For some reason your photos didn't come out. (Or is it just me?)


I can see all pics on my end. It might be just your end. Sorry. BTW, is anyone else having the same problem?


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

michigantammy said:


> BTW, is anyone else having the same problem?


Broken for me too, I think you are linking the gallery pages, rather than the images in the gallery.


----------



## michigantammy (Jan 14, 2004)

CraigH said:


> Broken for me too, I think you are linking the gallery pages, rather than the images in the gallery.


Thanks, Craig.

Sorry, I'm still learning how to post pics individually. Eventually, I'll figure it out, I hope.

Let's see if I can post the pics now..


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

wow, an opportunity to show my bike, how'd i miss this one? anyway here she is Again!


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Yup, came through loud and clear this time.


----------



## Al. (Apr 14, 2004)

my dirty ****s.


----------



## northparkrider (Sep 26, 2005)

here she is prepping for a big ride in the snow.


----------



## Call_me_Clyde (Oct 27, 2004)

*A couple more*

This is the new ride, an Ibex Atlas Expert. Pics taken along Forbidden Drive in Wissahickon Park, Philadelphia.

Bob


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

*07' Trophy Pro (frameset)*

>>>>>>>Poser bling..
>>>>>>>:ihih:>_Jake_

*PS.* I need to get out more :madman:


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

I'll play.
Just built on the weekend.


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

Oh my! She's a beauty! :thumbsup: 

I just don't know if I could stand to get her dirty...


----------



## Jdub (Jan 12, 2004)

My newest ride...









And my "other" bike...


----------



## Arbuz (Aug 4, 2006)

*Great Thread*

Thanks for sharing guys. Amazing photos 


























Enjoy!


----------



## kaboose (Oct 27, 2005)

*my boys*

angus the turner,
andre the 29er


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

After a couple of new parts were added


----------



## Drumset Rumble (Dec 13, 2006)

*Already posted in another thread...*

.... but this is, nonetheless, her glamor shot


----------



## P-Funk (Jan 16, 2004)

Wily 29er


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Sometime you gotta cruise and sometimes you gotta spin.

fc


----------



## P-Funk (Jan 16, 2004)

Nice! Hey francis, where is that picture taken of the Steelman? It looks beautiful.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

P-Funk said:


> Nice! Hey francis, where is that picture taken of the Steelman? It looks beautiful.


Wachamacall that trail... It's the one on top of Montebello road in Cupertino, CA.

fc


----------



## P-Funk (Jan 16, 2004)

francois said:


> Wachamacall that trail... It's the one on top of Montebello road in Cupertino, CA.
> 
> fc


Cool. It looks like it could almost be in England.


----------



## Lactic (Apr 18, 2004)

*Sandpaper traction*

She's resting


----------



## Trigger (Mar 14, 2005)

From this past weekend's adventure....


----------



## Trigger (Mar 14, 2005)

This one too...


----------



## dash (Mar 23, 2006)

The old and the new. At sovereign trail last week.


----------



## amor587 (Dec 9, 2004)

Thoguht I would through a set out too... sorry for the low res.


----------



## Cucucachu (Aug 19, 2003)

Rex_Skidmore said:


> .
> .


Nice Shoes!


----------



## bigworm520 (Sep 18, 2006)




----------



## Evel Knievel (Mar 28, 2004)

sikwoodbiker said:


>


 Pure finery! Thanks for playing everyone.


----------



## desmo13 (Jul 31, 2006)

my turn


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Miss February*

here's on from this weekends ride


----------



## Pigtire (Jan 13, 2004)

Here you go.


----------



## 1reddawg (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

RedDawg, I can't see your pic for some reason.


----------

